# Big Tobacco vs. Little Vape | Full Frontal with Samantha Bee | TBS



## Lingogrey (25/5/16)

I quite enjoyed this video. IMHO it shows in quite a funny way how the 'hardcore, edgy' 'vaping lifestyle' can take itself perhaps a bit too seriously whilst being totally oblivious to how strange this might seem to pretty much everyone else and in the process be one of vaping's own worst enemies. At the same time it seems broadly factually correct and not in favour of the new FDA deeming regulations:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (25/5/16)

Absolutely brilliant, thanks for posting.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (25/5/16)

Now thats epic journalism!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (25/5/16)

As with everything else, the unknown causes fear and resistance. We saw it even in the BBC documentary. The host's wife, who is a GP, had an automatic bad reaction to him saying he was going to vape for a month. She just assumed he'd be killing himself because society has become conditioned that if you inhale or exhale anything that isn't transparent, you are killing yourself. 

I had exactly the same with a friend when I told her I'd stopped smoking and started vaping. She said "There's no difference." I told her there's a huge difference and her response was "You are breathing in smoke, no difference." I explained that it isn't smoke, it's vapour and she rolled her eyes and said "Some people will believe anything that marketing companies tell them." That is her reality and nothing will shift it.

The vaping industry does have some odd spokespersons. GrimmGreen looks a bit weird, Rip Trippers looks like he's smoking something a bit less legal than e-juice, and pbusardo is just plain scary. But come on, we also have Johnny Elkington from NorthernFog. He wears a collar and tie to the beach! You can't get more respectable than that. I think that if we got Johnny to be our spokesperson, public support would increase dramatically. Oh, and Zophie Vapes too. Her video on how vaping made her boobs grow was even better researched and more eye-opening than the BBC documentary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

